# Lanlan 2x2 Review



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anybody have a review on the lanlan 3x3? My Best friend is starting to cube =] and his mom told me that she was getting him a lanlan 2x2 and 3x3 for Christmas. This is because he borrowed my lanlan 2x2, and I told him where to buy it. So his mom got 2x2 AND 3x3. I can't find any reviews, but I want to know if it is a good beginner's cube. One thing I know is the stickers are weird, but I have extra cubesmith stickers I can give him. Just give me a link, or you could even just write about it. Thx


----------



## feifucong (Dec 11, 2010)

lanlan 2x2 is really good. I like its ABS materials best. But the color of stickers often confused me while cubing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

Ya I know, I meant lanlan 3x3, that's why I made another post. Thx anyway


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

If there isn't that many reviews, then don't get the cube. Get him an Alpha-V, F-II, or GuHong.


----------



## feifucong (Dec 11, 2010)

lanlan 3x3's structure is the same as rubik's. 
The material is also good, very smooth while spinning. 
It's a little bit heavy. 
The color of stickers is also not the same as other cubes if your friend gets a white lanlan 3x3, white stickers will be replaced by black ones.

In general, it is a good beginner's cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

feifucong said:


> *lanlan 3x3's structure is the same as rubik's. *
> The material is also good, very smooth while spinning.
> It's a little bit heavy.
> The color of stickers is also not the same as other cubes if your friend gets a white lanlan 3x3, white stickers will be replaced by black ones.
> ...


 
If so, get a JSK/clone, Rubik's DIY, or Edison


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If there isn't that many reviews, then don't get the cube. Get him an Alpha-V, F-II, or GuHong.


 
I am not getting him it, his mom is. She already ordered. I think I will give him some of my cubesmith stickers, and lubix lube though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I am not getting him it, his mom is. She already ordered. I think I will give him some of my cubesmith stickers, and lubix lube though.


 
Oh ok.


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't worry the LanLan 3x3 is a nice enough cube for beginners. I f you you/he really don't like it , you can always tension it lube it and if that doesn't work mod it.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 5, 2013)

Look at the date :/


----------

